# Lexel Sealant - Alternative to 4200?



## not2shabby (Sep 14, 2016)

I've been doing a lot of cleaning. I've removed hatches and hinges and push pole holders and other things mounted with fasteners and sealed with (I'm guessing) 4200. Now that I'm looking at re-installing everything, I am curious if anybody has ever used Lexel as a sealant. Specifically, sealing under hinges, deck accessories, and around fasteners. It looks like it's about 1/2 the price of 4200.

The website says it's a co-polymer rubber product. Not sure what that really means.

Anybody have experience with this stuff?

http://www.sashco.com/products/lexel/


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I’d stick with 4200, it’s made for marine use and works! I have seen LEXEL at the hardware store, looks decent but never used it.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

A full size (caulk gun size) tube of 4200 costs $15 at my local marine supplier. How much could you possibly be saving for something more "experimental"?


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 14, 2016)

You make a good point, @yobata . I need to find that source for $15 4200. Best I can find is $19.99 for full-size.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

not2shabby said:


> You make a good point, @yobata . I need to find that source for $15 4200. Best I can find is $19.99 for full-size.


Are you thinking you will need multiple tubes of it? One full size tube was more than enough for my whole skiff - in fact I froze the rest (prob half left) with a screw in the tip and a freezer bag. Just take it out and run it under hot water for 10 min or so and you can use it again...


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 14, 2016)

I've never used it before. It sounds like a little goes a long ways. I wouldn't have thought about freezing it. Good information! Thanks!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

not2shabby said:


> I've never used it before. It sounds like a little goes a long ways. I wouldn't have thought about freezing it. Good information! Thanks!


Once you pop the cherry on a tube of 3m 5200 or 4200 you have to use it then stick it in the fridge or freezer so it won’t cure. A nail, screw or even a nail with a bunch of tape around the tip won’t keep it from curing in the tube. I actually have about 7/8 of a tube of 5200 in my fridge right now next to the butter...


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Trick---get some duct or packaging tape and fold a piece of it over the pointy end pressing the 2 sides together and forming it around the nozzle and then twist it around the nozzle and refrig.

Make sure it is next to the butter..very important

#2 use wet ice cube to get a smooth bead


----------

